# Cal 28-2 club racing



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi. I have a Cal 28-2, hull #003, built in 1986. I''ve used it for daysailing and crusing, and started club racing (PHRF) this year. After learning the ropes a bit, next summer I wanted to get serious. Can anyone who''s raced this boat give me some tips on maxing it out speed-wise? Optimum sail material? Rigging? Other? Thanks!


----------

